# EVEROL Reels are back in the U.S.



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

On Friday an investor group closed on the purchase of Florida-based, Pesce Trade, the exclusive distributor of Everol fishing reels in the United States. The new operation will be renamed EverolUSA and is relocating to Mobile, Alabama. EverolUSA is planning a bold re-launch in the North American market.

From its small factory in Italy, Everol has handcrafted the world?s finest since 1958. Our reels are handmade one at a time. The 1960?s and 70?s were Everol?s glory days in the U.S. market, where their reputation for superior design and unique drag scale was nationally recognized. To be honest though, 20 years of non-existent marketing has destroyed Everol?s domestic brand recognition. This is about to change.

*But first, I need to apologize*

Before we can go forward, we need to apologize for some past mistakes. Our fanatically loyal fan base endured long wait times, insufficient inventory, unfilled orders, and slow customer service. There have been plenty of screw ups over the past decade. The new owners of EverolUSA sincerely say, ?We are sorry.? Over the coming months you will see many positive changes. We ask for your patience and positive suggestions on how we can best bring back this legendary brand.

The good news is Everol still offers the best damn reels money can buy. At least we think so?otherwise we would not have bought the company. Any reel in this class is a sizeable investment. But for your money, should you not get a Ferrari instead of a Ford? We have good reason to say Everol is ?Your Grandson?s Next Reel?. 

*I now need your help.*

Our first order of business is updating the Everol.com website to something that is vibrant, interesting and dedicated to these great battle-wagon reels. I am asking the Everol loyalists to submit your Everol pictures, videos, and stories so we may include your input in the new website. Second, tell your fishing buddies about the features that made Everol reels great for 50 years. If they are still unsure, have them contact me directly. Everol needs your ?active? support right now.

*24 Models and Growing*

In January 2008, we are introducing a new model called the Canyon Special. (Imagine the power of a 9/0 reel shrunk into the body of a 4/0 reel.) Also, Everol is now prototype testing a new 2 speed version of the Waterproof 12/20, which will be publicly available in late 2008 / early 2009. We are seeking product testers if you want to be a part of the Everol Army and have your opinion influence the final design.


Thank you so very much for your past and future support,
_*Order an Everol today!*_

Keith Wichmann
EverolUSA, President


p.s.We are currently rebuilding our dealer network, so if you want to nominate your favorite tackle store, charter boat, or fishing team please email me. And certainly remind them of those powerful Everols that have caught thousands of black marlin and great whites are still available in the U.S. 

[email protected]


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

On Christmas Eve I heard about y'all setting up in Mobile. Welcome to LA - looked at the reels on various websites - would like to get my hands on one to get a feel for it. Looking forward to hearing more from y'all.

Good luck.


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

Pin Fish,

Word travels fast on the internet... the deal was a secret until it closed on 12/21 and was not offically made public until today. You havegood sources!

I'm not sure whattype of fishing you do but for our Gulf Coast market there are 4 models of the 25 Everol offers that I would take a close look at. They are the 6/12 ($280), 12/20 ($310), 4/0 ($420- single speed, $560- 2 spd), and the Canyon Special($600).

The smallest and least expensive reelwe sell is the 6/12. It may look like a slightly over-sized bass reel, but don't be fooled it has a strong drag. (This reelwas the final tipping point in me buying the company...I will tell youthe story in a second.) This reel will beexcellent forsnapper, red fish, tarpon, sheep head, cobia and small amber jack. It is smooth enough to be cast-able. Due to it size and weight it is not a good choice for speckled trout...it castable but you don't want to be pitching this a 100 times in a trip.

The12/20 isidentical to the 6/12 but a little bigger.

The Special Series 4/0 has our patent drag scale and will be good for snapper to king mackeral, amber jack and grouper. Perfect all around reel for the Gulf.

*The Canyon Special* is amodified 4/0 2 speed that was developed for deep canyon fishing. It is not being officially released until next month (but I can get you an advanced copy if you want.)To describe the Canyon Special I say*,"Imagine a 9/0 reel that has been shrunk down to the size of a 4/0."* It packs almost40 pounds of drag and of course has the patented drag scale. The introductory price is $600, but thisprobably will not last as a regular 4/0 2-spd is $560 and the 6/0 2-spd is $620. 

If you like to run to Beer Cans, Petronus, and Marlin and you like larger tackle then you might consider the 6/0, 6/0 Wide, or 7.5/0, but no larger for stand up gear.

If your budget will allow it, try to favor the Special Series and you will have it for decades.

If you are ready to buy, PM me & I will give you my number. Good choice in boat! I own a Grady White too (268 Islander).

Keith


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

I forgot to tell the 6/12 story.

I knew the Specials had a super 49 year track record, but the Waterproof series is new (only 10 years old.) So to be sure the quality of the reels was as great as advertised, I got a hold of a 6/12 and loaned it to someone I trust. I won't name him, but he gives fishing seminarsand is the president of a fishing club in Mobile.

"B"was smarter than me and had the foresight to video tape the trip without me asking. I forgot. After the trip, he brought the video to my house. I asked him what he thought about the reel. He said, "Keith, if I possibly could have torn up that reel I would have. It is as tough as it is smooth." I smiled and asked him what he meant.

"B"said he caught over 20 fish on that little 6/12. He hauled in snapper, amber jack and grouper and they were not small fish. So I asked him where my reel was. He just shook his head and said, "Nope."

That was the final litmus test for me and I pulled the trigger on the purchase of EverolUSA.

Keith


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard Keith and good luck with your new company.Stay involved with this forum and you'll soon have a great family of ambassadors for your business.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

send pics of all models i would like to see them


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *tljbabc (12/27/2007)*send pics of all models i would like to see them


http://www.everol.com/descriptions.html


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome!!

Once again a business goes to Alabama.


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

Don't worry....I have very strong ties to Pensacola. My wife is from Pensacola, my in-laws live there and I spend about two weeks a month in Pensacola. EverolUSA is a national company, but out of the gate our initial focus is New Orleans to Panama City. We have got to get our own back yard squared away first. Pensacola is crucial for Everol's success.



However, I have to be honest this may not be the easiest course for us. Everol's strongholds are places where 500-1500 pound fish are caught (i.e. Northeast, Northwest, California, South Florida to a degree in the U.S. plus Mexico and Brazil etc.) Obviously the Gulf Coast market is not the place for finding granders. So my challenge is to show people the value of buying a reel that is a little more money but will last decades. Most things in fishing are disposable. I don't think reels need to be. 



If price is your only consideration then buy a Tica, Daiwa, Chinese imitation, Avet or even a Penn or Shimano. The last two own at least 80% market share and are really good reels. You are NOT making a poor choice if you buy them. 

*

Even if you have the money, you might not be able to own an Everol.* Our reels are handmade in Italy one at a time. We get an allocation of so many per year and that is it...no more. If you order and pay for an Everol today, you might not even get it for 3-5 weeks depending on model. Why? They are handmade one at a time.



Picture a grey haired man in a white shop coat. His hands are calloused. His name is Paolo or Gianni. He has made the finest big game fishing reels for decades. The fit and finish of what crafts for you is superb. The components are stout aluminum and stainless steel, not plastic or pressed graphite. Buy it, take care of it, give it your son, so he may give it to his son.



Don't get me wrong. I am not promising if you invest in an Everol it will last a 1,000 years. Submerge it in saltwater for a week, never wash it, use it as a hammer and yes you can destroy it. But one of the milestones in deciding to buy the business was a chance meeting with a former President of the Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club at the 2007 Mobile Boat Show. I asked everyone who passed my booth if they ever heard of Everol. Of course 95% responded with a "No." But one man proudly said not only had he heard of them, but his entire boat was rigged in Everols. He bought the reels in 1976 had not needed to do a single drag rebuild. The only blemish was one reel had a gouge from when he dropped it. Great testimonial, but a bad prospect. 



_*How can you sell a reel to someone whose 30 year old reels are still working flawlessly?*_


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Keith is the 6/12 the size equivalent to a Avet SX? Can we order direct from Everol or do we have to get them from a retailer. It's nice to see that Mobile will be a part of Everol. BTW I live in Mobile too:clap


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

these are sweet reels. used to be really big here in germany. i used one once and i was impressed. still bought the other italian brand.


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

Trigger,

The Avet SX model is pretty close to our 6/12. Their reel is cheaper and has less line capacity (ours carries 300yds of 20# versus their 220 yards.) Everol prefers the 4.5-1 retrieve ratio to Avet's 5.3-1. There are pros and cons to both. You just have to decide what you want, how you will use it, and what your budget will allow. Avet makes very good reels. You can't go wrong with either of these two choices.

Someone else asked about where to buy them. Contact me directly until we get a few dealers in Mobile and Pensacola. You can pay by Credit card, Check, PayPal, and I might even take cash.

Keith Wichmann, [email protected] (251) 648-3210.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks that is great to know


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

The industry standard warranty is one year. How about if you buy two Everol 6/12s and I will give you a 2 year warranty, so you don't have to worry about tearing it up









And if you are not impressed when you open the box, you can give them back and I will refund your money.


----------



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are looking for a great webdesigner, go to www.DivineLightCreative.com.


----------



## EverolUSA (Dec 26, 2007)

David,



Thanks for the heads up, I needed to talk to you 5 weeks ago. We evaluated over 20 local and non-local companies, before we made our selection 3 weeks ago. Interestingly of the 2 dozen companies we looked at only 3-4 were impressive and had the capability to meet the scope of our needs. Two of the hotshot companies in Pensacola never responded to our inquiries.



KW


----------



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)

KW

No problem on the lead. Web marketing is everything for our business. I am new to the area and see a lot of business not responding. It is entirely different than Tampa. I don't mind though...more business for us! Good luck.

David


----------

